# US citizen resdient in UK - How to handle SS Benefits with IRS



## ChrisUK99 (Feb 21, 2021)

I recieve US social security benefits that should be taxed by the UK and not the IRS. My question is how do I report these on my US tax return? Do I just leave out the 1099-SSA or is there some form to submit to claim treaty status?

TIA



Paragraph 3 of article 17 in the US-UK tax treaty states “payments made by a Contracting State under the provisions of the social security or similar legislation of that State to a resident of the other Contracting State shall be taxable only in that other State.”


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On the 1040SR form, there are two blocks to fill in on the line for Social Security benefits. Line 6a asks for Social Security benefits - and there you fill in the gross benefit amount. Line 6b asks for taxable amount, and there you fill in 0. The IRS publication on social security benefits lists the UK as one of the countries where the benefits are not taxable by the US, but rather by the country of residence, so they're well aware of this.


----------



## ChrisUK99 (Feb 21, 2021)

Fabulous. Thank you! Easy... when you know


----------

